# Cass County Wildlife Club Wild "Game" Night



## KShih (Dec 5, 2008)

January 24, 2009
AG Building at the Red River Valley Fair

Wild Game Appetizer Buffet + Catered Dinner + Adult Beverages
Games + Raffles + Professional & Silent Auction

The CCWC hosts their 26th annual fundraiser. Proceeds support the club's many local projects including; Alice WPA handicap accessible viewing area, fish and wildlife habitat development, Casselton Rifle Range and many more.

Tickets:
Sportsman's Warehouse, Hornbacher's, Scheels Gun Dept.

More Info:
Lorne at (701) 347-4716
www.casscountywildlife.org


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

What time?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jim, I'll post the time as soon as I get it, thanks for pointing it out. Dick


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm a little slow, sorry...........
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We Hope To See You There!!

What: Cass County Wildlife Club Wild Game Night

Live Auction with hundreds of sporting items and prints, raffles for prizes. Support local projects for Casselton Rifle Range, Alice WPA handicap accessible area, fish & wildlife habitat development.

*When: Saturday, January 24. Wild Game Appetizer 4 p.m., Catered Dinner 5:30, Live Auction 8 p.m. *

Where: Red River Valley Fair, Ag Building

Fee: $30 Advance Tickets, $40 at the door

Contact: Lorne (701) 347-4716

www.casscountywildlife.org


----------

